# So I got the herpes...



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2008)

... in the palm of my right hand. 

May the rediculing begin.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyler gets cold sores n got that on his thumb from sucking it. I'm guessing a cold sore infected a raw patch of skin? Or maybe it's shingles?


----------



## Mista (Nov 30, 2008)

Ewwww gross.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 30, 2008)

Pictures please


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> ... in the palm of my right hand.
> 
> May the rediculing begin.



_Not herpes. 

If it was herpes, your penis would be sick too. We all know how much interaction your right hand has with your penis. _


----------



## tallcall (Dec 1, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _Not herpes.
> 
> If it was herpes, your penis would be sick too. We all know how much interaction your right hand has with your penis. _



You watch that camera feed too?!? There's some pretty sick stuff going on there!

Congrats on getting herpes on your hand, and your master hand at that. Just like in working out, switching grips is key to preventing this kind of fatigue.

My best friend broke his right hand and I ripped into him about alternating grips from time to time to prevent this kind of "overuse" injury. I really love him though so he had no problem with me making that kind of joke at his expense. <-- That last line was kind of random. <-- Hey so was that one, ok I should take this as a sign that it's time for me to take my meds, have fun with your herpes.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you spread from your dick to your hand? 

Where you craming in Ethiopian food and spread it from your lips to your hand? 

Did you get it from giving someone else a hand job?




be careful around your eyes or you will end up with occular herpes!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to say I really expected more from you guys.  Where is, "That's what you get for giving tallcall that reacharound" or "Only you could be so slutty you gave yourself herpes from jacking off"

Anyway, I don't really know its herpes, I'm going to a doctor later this week to find out.  But having researched it online it looks eerily like herpes.  

In the meantime, shame on all of you.  I gave you an insult platter and you all just sampled the garnish.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 1, 2008)

I would of but considering you are such an easy target I held off, considering all the other fucked up things you could have that cause open sores I decided to be nice.  Hopefully it isnt anthrax.

Anyways I love playing internet doctor, its like pretending to be Gregory House, M.D. Post some pictures and redeem this thread.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 1, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Tyler gets cold sores n got that on his thumb from sucking it. I'm guessing a cold sore infected a raw patch of skin? Or maybe it's *shingles?*




could be...I got shingles twice.  Its not a pleasant experience

Most people carry the virus to activate herpes zoster...it pops up during a weak immune system, poor diet, stress etc.  Try taking Lysine and stay away from caffeine and chocolate if it is indeed zoster.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> could be...I got shingles twice.  Its not a pleasant experience
> 
> Most people carry the virus to activate herpes zoster...it pops up during a weak immune system, poor diet, stress etc.  Try taking Lysine and stay away from caffeine and chocolate if it is indeed zoster.



i heard you can't get shingles twice? i had it once when i was cleaning mold from my basement.... the landlord hired someone to clean it after i got sick and that person got shingles too. i don't think the drs have shingles pegged yet cuz according to them the mold couldn't cause it and there was no way we could have passed the virus between us... it hurts like a motherfucker too.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 1, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i heard you can't get shingles twice? i had it once when i was cleaning mold from my basement.... the landlord hired someone to clean it after i got sick and that person got shingles too. i don't think the drs have shingles pegged yet cuz according to them the mold couldn't cause it and there was no way we could have passed the virus between us... it hurts like a motherfucker too.




You can get it an unlimited amount of times, although its rare to get it more than a few times...I only had a small patch of blisters the size of a thumbnail on my neck by my collar bone.  Mine didn't hurt (thankfully) they just itched like none other.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I have to say I really expected more from you guys.  Where is, "That's what you get for giving tallcall that reacharound" or "Only you could be so slutty you gave yourself herpes from jacking off"
> 
> In the meantime, shame on all of you.  I gave you an insult platter and you all just sampled the garnish.


We decided to wait it out and let you beat yourself, as you obviously are prone to do......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2008)

All Herpes strains are Viral...

The two you need to worry about
are the Herpes Simplex Virus.

The first is HSV1, the Oral strain, which the virus hides in the nerve cluster at the base of the brain...
Usually appears as cold sores around the mouth or face.

The second is HSV2, the Genital strain, which the virus hides in the nerve cluster at the base of the spine (pelvic/sacral)...
Usually appears as sores on the genitals.

Get a test swab of whatever you have on your hand, and have an antibody blood test for ALL viral STD's...

IF you have EVER had any viral STD...
Your body will still contain the antibodies and this test will show it...

If no anti-bodies, you can never have had the Virus...

Do it!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> All Herpes strains are Viral...
> 
> The two you need to worry about
> are the Herpes Simplex Virus.
> ...



just to clarify.  Whatever this is on my hand wasn't sexually transmitted.  Which, for you guys, should have been an easy shot.  I mean, come on, an STD on the palm of my hand?  Where are the handjob jokes?


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 2, 2008)

Come on man, how do expect be to properly diagnose you without pictures?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 2, 2008)

I admit, I was tempted to post the kuso nice tit pic 

anyway, this is the infamous infection/virus.  Notice it's only a few markings away from looking like the Heroes symbol, but in the right light it's also the pi sign.  

So either I have super powers or I'm a total nerd.  My guess is the first one...


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 3, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I admit, I was tempted to post the kuso nice tit pic
> 
> anyway, this is the infamous infection/virus.  Notice it's only a few markings away from looking like the Heroes symbol, but in the right light it's also the pi sign.
> 
> So either I have super powers or I'm a total nerd.  My guess is the first one...



Finally thank you, it 4am and 3 hours past my bedtime so I will look at these when I am not seeing double and diagnose you, but I was expecting open sores when you cried herpes.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 3, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I admit, I was tempted to post the kuso nice tit pic
> 
> anyway, this is the infamous infection/virus.  Notice it's only a few markings away from looking like the Heroes symbol, but in the right light it's also the pi sign.
> 
> So either I have super powers or I'm a total nerd.  My guess is the first one...


Looks like anal warts, whose ass have you been slapping thats been putting toads up their? Tits?


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok I have came up with my conclusions:

I think its mites or bed bugs:

Mites:





Bed Bugs:






Worst Case Syphilis:






Maybe a minor case of eczema


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

> Maybe a minor case of eczema



Probably your best bet.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Probably your best bet.



Yea its the obvious choice, but not as fun.  Look how the mites bites cluster.


----------



## evanps (Dec 3, 2008)

Almost looks like poison ivy vesicles....This is why I always wash my hands after leaving the weight room.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 3, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _Not herpes.
> 
> If it was herpes, your penis would be sick too. We all know how much interaction your right hand has with your penis. _



wrong. google "whitlow"


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2008)

god that whitlow looks bad


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2008)

*Rusty Griswold*: Hey, ya' got Pac Man?  
*Cousin Dale*: No.  
*Rusty Griswold*: Ya' got Space Invaders?  
*Cousin Dale*: Nope.  
*Rusty Griswold*: Ya' got Asteroids?  
*Cousin Dale*: Naw, but my dad does. Can't even sit on the toilet some days.


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 6, 2008)

Chrono you ever go to a doctor and figure out what it was?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2008)

did it get better?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 7, 2008)

it's gone down alot.  I've been wearing a bandage or a bandaid over it, but I ended up with a bad eye infection and that took priority.  I don't know if the two were related, but the eye doctor didn't seem to know what exactly was wrong with my eye.  It wasn't herpes at least.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 7, 2008)

a pet problem maybe? how many exotics you two have?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2008)

Exotic pussy always gives me a rash


----------

